# 16 Apr 06:  Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan crashes



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Apr 2006)

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060416/canadian_soldiers_060429

CTV.ca News Staff 
  
Updated: Sun. Apr. 16 2006 8:46 PM ET 

A Canadian soldier in Afghanistan has been injured in a vehicle accident and will be sent home to recover, while another soldier who was also injured has been released from hospital and will remain in Afghanistan.

CTV's Sarah Galashan, reporting from Kandahar, said the soldiers were injured in two separate incidents.

Capt. Scott Savage, a reservist and liaison officer with the United Nations, was injured when the vehicle he was travelling in collided head-on with another coalition vehicle while en route from Kabul to Kandahar.

Galashan told CTV Newsnet Savage is listed in fair condition, but will be sent home for treatment and recovery. 

Savage is from Victoria, B.C., and is a member of the Canadian Scottish Regiment.

Two other coalition soldiers were also injured in the accident, but were treated at an American medical facility and are expected to return to duty.

A second Canadian soldier was injured when the flat-bed truck he was driving was rear-ended by another vehicle, also driven by a Canadian.

"Injuries again though, are minor," Galashan said. "That soldier has been released from hospital and will remain here in Kandahar and his name is not being released for that reason." 

The accidents came as coalition forces conducted a major sweep on insurgent strongholds around Kandahar, capturing 13 suspected Taliban members. 

Galashan said the operation was largely conducted by Afghan National Army and Afghan National Police forces, but Canadians were involved in a reinforcement role, helping guard the prisoners.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Apr 2006)

Get well soon troops.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2006)

Get well soon troops.... but take better notes on your next DDC, maybe?


----------

